# nut / tree nut



## SylviaF

Hi, Can anyone give me the generic name for all kind of nuts, in French?  I need to be able to say that someone going to France is allergic to all nuts (including peanuts).  Thanks for your help.
SylviaF


----------



## OlivierG

I'd say "allergique aux fruits à coque", but I'm not an expert...

Edit: peanuts are not a "fruit à coque", so it'd be "Allergique aux fruits à coque et aux arachides"


----------



## BERENICE S

Hello,

Olivier definition is right. But actually, I think we have no generic term for "nuts" in French

Bye -B.


----------



## zaby

A common allergy is "allergie à l'arachide" It includes peanuts but should not include other nuts, so I'm not sure (and I'm not an expert neither)

A link


----------



## OlivierG

BERENICE S said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Olivier definition is right. But actually, I think we have no generic term for "nuts" in French
> 
> Bye -B.


Maybe "fruits secs" (or maybe "akènes")?


----------



## SylviaF

I guess the safest bet is to say "allergie aux fruits à coque et à l'arachide" - thanks to you all for your suggestions, you may well have helped to avoid a nasty accident.
Sylvia


----------



## amely

Whu can't you say "allergie aux noix"? A child I know is going to France and I want her to have something simple to say to explain her allergy. Thanks


----------



## Odrizzt

allergique aux noix is good, but for her sake, you may have to teach her what arachide is... because people she will talk to may have forgotten that arachide is from a nut.
(it's pronunced arasheed).

I would recommend you that you write several things down a paper in case of.


----------



## joleen

We don't say allergie aux noix because "noix" means walnut. Peanut is cacaouette for example. English language has the same basis "nut" in the word whereas french words are different.


----------



## DearPrudence

amely said:


> Why can't you say "allergie aux noix"? A child I know is going to France and I want her to have something simple to say to explain her allergy. Thanks


For French people (at least me), "*une noix"* is only a walnut.

C'est drôle parce que ce matin je notais justement sur un paquet de céréales :
*"Peut contenir des traces de lait, d'arachides et fruits à coque"*
Voilà, ensuite je ne suis pas une experte ...


----------



## fabiou

Can anyone tell me the difference between a *nut* and a *tree nut*. This is for the mention on a product:

*This product contains nuts and tree nuts.*

And I thought a nut was a nut was a nut...

Thanks.


----------



## Gutenberg

From Wikipedia:

*"Nut* is a general term for the dry seed or fruit of some plants. While a wide variety of dried seeds and fruits are called nuts, only a certain number of them are considered by biologists to be _true nuts_. Nuts are an important source of nutrition for both humans and wildlife."

"Nuts, including both tree nuts and peanuts, are among the most common food allergens.[1]
 Some fruits and seeds that are nuts in the culinary sense but not in the botanical sense:

Almond is the edible seed of a drupe — the leathery "flesh" is removed at harvest.
Brazil nut is the seed from a capsule.
Candlenut (used for oil) is a seed.
Cashew nut is a seed.
Coconut is a dry, fibrous drupe.
Horse-chestnut is an inedible capsule.
Macadamia nut is a creamy white kernel (Macadamia integrifolia).
Malabar chestnut
Mongongo
Peanut is a legume and a seed.
Pine nut is the seed of several species of pine (coniferous trees).
Pistachio nut is the seed of a thin-shelled drupe.
Lychee is a member of the soapberry family, in which its berrylike fruits can be eaten fresh or sundried as nuts."


----------



## CDHMontpellier

They might mean ground nuts, such as peanuts, and nuts that grow on trees, such as cashews.


----------



## Jeanbar

Bravo Gutenberg pour ce tour d'horizon encyclopédique !


----------



## fabiou

WOW! Fantastique! Maintenant, est-ce que vous avez une idée comment je pourrais différencier en français "nut" et "tree nut" dans mon étiquette de produit? Le terme "noix d'arbre" pour indiquer "tree nut" existe-t-il en français?

Par ex., *Ce produit contient des noix et des noix d'arbre*...


----------



## Topsie

How about "fruits à coque et arachides" ?


----------



## fabiou

C'est très beau, Topsie. Cependant, il y a toujours une question que je me pose à titre de traducteur - est-ce simplement "une bonne traduction" ou est-ce vraiment comme ça qu'on dit ça, par exemple dans l'industrie de la nourriture?

J'aime beaucoup "fruits à coque et arachides", mais je me demande si ça sera bien compris...

Y aurait-il autre chose?


----------



## Gutenberg

Ce produit peut contenir :
amandes, noix du Brésil, noix de cajou, noisettes, noix macadamia, noix de pacane, pignons (pignes, pignoles), pistaches ou noix.


----------



## Topsie

Gutenberg said:


> Ce produit peut contenir :
> amandes, noix du Brésil, noix de cajou, noisettes, noix macadamia, noix de pacane, pignons (pignes, pignoles), pistaches ou noix.


C'est tout ? Allez, un petit effort - je suis sûre qu'on pourrait trouver d'autres !


----------



## Gutenberg

Topsie said:


> C'est tout ? Allez, un petit effort - je suis sûre qu'on pourrait trouver d'autres !



C'est la liste des noix qui peuvent provoquer des allergies alimentaires selon Santé Canada !

Les allergies, c'est souvent une question de vie ou de mort.


----------



## fabiou

Gutenberg,

Je comprends très bien le sérieux de la question. Cependant, c'est avec un client que je fais affaire, et non avec le grand public. Mon client ne va jamais accepter une liste de toutes ces noix pour traduire "tree nut".

Il faut absolument quelque chose de plus succinct. Que pensez-vous de "Ce produit contient des noix ordinaires et des noix d'arbre"? Pensez-vous que c'est nono?


----------



## Gutenberg

Ce produit contient des noix.

That should cover it in my humble opinion.


----------



## fabiou

Gutenberg. C'est précisément ce que j'avais pensé un jour, et un client m'a dit que ce ne serait pas suffisant. Il faut coûte que coûte faire une distinction entre "nut" et "tree nut". Ils veulent se protéger contre toute éventualité.


----------



## Meeyu

Hi,

"amandes, noix du Brésil, noix de cajou, noisettes, noix macadamia, noix de pacane, pignons (pignes, pignoles), pistaches ou noix." can be shortened by "fruits oléagineux". Moreover this, you may precise "arachide".

Hope this is gonna help

Bye

PS : "noix d'arbre" may not be understood by everyone...


----------



## Gutenberg

Ce produit contient des noix et des noix d'arbres à noix.


----------



## Gargamelle

Ce produit contient des noix et des noix arboricoles.

I don't know that "noix arboricoles" would be more widely understood than "noix d'arbre," but it gives you some choice. Also, I don't think "tree nuts" is understood by everyone, either. There are those who don't realize that most nuts grow on trees, and those who might think that "tree nut" is special variety of nut that they've never heard of before. 

Would "fruit oléagineux" be understood by everyone?  Wouldn't an avocado also be a fruit oléagineux?


Gargamelle


----------



## fabiou

My second option would be:

2) Ce produit contient des noix et des simili-noix (amandes, noisettes, etc.).


----------



## Gargamelle

I prefer "noix arboricoles" (of course).  Not just because it was my suggestion, but because "vraies noix" vs "similinoix" seems unduly technical and even more confusing. "Similinoix" sounds almost like it could be synthetic nuts, made from soybean oil or something. 

This is driving you nuts, right?

Bonne chance!

Gargamelle


----------



## Meeyu

Hi, 

You're right about the avocado. It's possible to precise "fruits oléagineux à coque"

Bye


----------



## fabiou

Thank you to all for your excellent suggestions. I think I will choose "noix arboricoles" over "fruits oléagineux", which sounds too technical for me.

I hope I didn't drive you all nuts over this.

I think I will also add something at the end:

Ce produit contient des noix et des noix arboricoles (amandes, noisettes, etc.).


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Au Canada, il semble qu'ils traduisent cela par "noix communes". J'ai trouvé ceci:
_Les noix communes comprennent entre autres l'amande, la noisette, la noix de Brésil, la noix de cajou, la noix de Grenoble, la pistache, la pacane, la noix de macadam et les noix de pin._

A différencier de la *noix* qui est *walnut*.

Autre précision: L'arachide fait partie de la famille des légumineuses et non pas de la famille des noix

Et malgré son nom.... La noix de coco n'est pas considérée comme une noix même si certaines personnes peuvent y être allergiques.

Enfin voilà pourquoi tout cela est si confus (trouvé sur un site de santé):
*Il y a noix et noix*
_*Le botaniste qualifie de noix un fruit dont la graine (parfois deux) est enveloppée d’une coquille dure*. Noix ou pas? Tout dépend de la coquille. *La plupart des fruits que nous qualifions de noix ne sont pas des noix au sens botanique du terme*. En revanche, la châtaigne (le marron) et la noisette correspondent à la définition botanique d'une vraie noix.

D'autres noix au sens botanique du terme sont: la faîne, la noix de macadamia, la châtaigne d’eau, la noix de chanvre. Ne sont pas considérées comme des vraies noix: la noix de muscade, la noix de coco, la noix de cajou, la noix du Brésil, la noix du noyer, la noix de pécan, l’amande, la pistache. *La cacahuète est un légume sec et les pignons sont des graines. *

D’autres formes particulières de noix sont les fruits de rosacées comme les fraises et d’autres fruits à pépins.

Il n’est pas simple de déceler quelles noix ou quelles „fausses noix“ représentent un danger pour une personne allergique._


----------



## iuytr

Pour rebondir sur la problématique sécurité soulevée par Gutenberg et hirondelledhiver, il y a les problèmes de traduction et il y a les problèmes de règlementation. Si c'est pour une mention obligatoire sur le conditionnement d'un produit qui sera distribué dans un pays francophone, je doute que l'on puisse choisir librement le terme, il doit y avoir des listes des dénominations standardisées fixées par les organismes officiels de chaque pays. Les traducteurs spécialisés présents sur le forum doivent connaitre cette question je suppose.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui merci iuytr... je parlais ici d'un terme plus général, sans bataille d'avocats. Comme ça, on a plusieurs options.


----------



## Keith Bradford

All this sounds to me really silly - sorry all!  What is the point of the notice on the packet?  It's to warn allergic people not to eat the contents.  Whether a botanist or a food-scientist calls them "tree nuts" (a term I've never in my life heard of before) is totally irrelevant.  The term you should use is *the one understood by the eater *- it's his actual life that may be at stake, after all.

Not being a native French speaker, I'm not going to give an opinion, but I strongly suspect that the best answer will be one of those I've actually seen on packets - possibly _fruits à coque, fruits secs_ or _noix_. Apart from peanuts which grow underground on a low bush, they all come from trees, don't they?


----------



## Lune bleue

"Fruits à coque" et/ou "noix diverses"

Je n'ai jamais entendu "Noix d'arbre" et si je le lisais sur un paquet alimentaire je me poserais des questions quant au contenu ou sur une mauvaise traduction.


----------



## Kelly B

I completely agree with Iuytr. The international standard from the WHO tells you to declare the presence of _fruits à coque_ and _arachides_, among other things. So that seems like a good choice, if you don't have a particular destination country in mind. (And it helps to know lots of people responding to the thread suggested those already.)

edit: Keith Bradford is right too, of course, but I figure the people writing those standards did so with the goal of protecting consumers from anaphylaxis.

Tree nuts is a common term on packaging in American English, so that phrase doesn't look weird to me.


----------



## cathie61

Sans aucun doute, "fruit à coque" est ce qui correspond à "nut" ou "tree nut" (so called to differentiate it from peanuts) en anglais. On trouve également "fruit à écale" (beaucoup plus rarement).

Noix est toujours "walnut" en bon français.


----------



## CarlosRapido

cathie61 said:


> [...] Noix est toujours "walnut" en bon français.



Attention!  Au Canada le mot 'noix' est souvent compris comme un terme générique, tout comme le 'nuts' anglais, et le terme « noix de Grenoble » se réfère au fruit du noyer commun (walnut), sans implication sur son origine géographique.


----------



## Notafrog

Keith Bradford said:


> I strongly suspect that the best answer will be one of those I've actually seen on packets - possibly _fruits à coque, fruits secs_ or _noix_?


I'd steer clear of "fruits secs", which is generally understood to also include raisins, etc.; in fact some people (per the completely unscientific pocket survey I just did) don't even interpret them as including nuts.


----------



## wildan1

CarlosRapido said:


> le terme « noix de Grenoble » se réfère au fruit du noyer commun (walnut)


That is similar to the full term in American English, _English walnut, _which is different from the native eastern American walnut, the _eastern American_ _black walnut (juglans nigra)--__la noix noire__._

This variety of nut isn't any different from the fruit of the (English) walnut tree, in terms of its potential as an allergen.


----------



## CarlosRapido

1. Toutes les noix (terme générique, sauf en France) sont des akènes, mais les akènes ne sont pas tous des noix; on ne peut donc pas substituer l'un pour l'autre,
2. Il existe plusieurs types de noix; de Grenoble (noyer), noix de pécan - ou pacane (pacanier), la noisette - ou aveline (noisetier), et bien d'autres,
3. Le terme noix, tel qu'utilisé hors France n'inclut pas l'arachide - ou cacahuète (_peanut_) - pinotte au Qc, il faut donc la spécifier séparément,
4. Seul le pédantisme et les 'épellations contrôlées' interdisent l'usage de noix au sens générique en France.  Les termes 'fruits à coque' et autres ne sont que des ellipses pour contourner ces restrictions inutiles (merci aux croutons de l'Académie)


----------

